# Is the Honda HS-520 good enought for wet snow ?



## chefwong (Nov 13, 2004)

I don't really have the space for a anything larger than a single stage Honda HS-520. Located in Brooklyn, NYC.

Typical northeast snow ........
I'll mainly be using it for my 35 feet driveway. Will the Honda HS-520 have enough punch for the wet heavy snow. Seems like some of ya'll like this machine and some threads over at gardenweb suggest that single stage will not have enough power for the wet heavy snow.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

I do not have a Honda but I have used both single and dual stage and I prefer single stage unless snow is very deep and drifted or hard packed and then a two stage works a better. A 5 HP single stage blower is not a wimpy unit if of good design.


----------



## chefwong (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks. I pretty much decided it was either the Honda HS-520 or the Snow Commander. Another runner up was the Toro 3650. While the Honda is a $$ for a single stage......as opposed to MTD,Sears etc I'm hoping this beast will last me with 1 or 2 pulls each time I want to start it. I know it boils down to maintence but MAN, I just have nightmares about a non electric start snowblower my POPS had and I used to try to start that thing like 30 pulls with no luck. Ended up 10+ minutes trying to start it but eventually ended up using the shovel anyhow.


----------



## amw (Dec 1, 2004)

you could get a elec. start (using a power inverter off your truck) or get one with a starter on it..

just a thought,


----------



## ein999 (Mar 1, 2008)

i also have the same question. Would this unit be good in wet snow.


----------



## 1 bad bolt (Aug 10, 2008)

i have the honda it does good for the most part but when the plow goes by and the snow is wet and heavy you will have to take your time with it but i will tell it has been very reliable i just got mine out over the weekend and it started first pull


----------

